# "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

*"Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

Der Dauerthread mit allen wichtigen Spielen, deren Hardwarevoraussetzungen, Releasetermine und DX-Versionen.

_______________________________________

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warefare*

* Minimum:*

- Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2,4 GHz / AMD Athlon 64 2800+ / 1.8Ghz Dual-Core-Prozessor oder besser
- 512 MB (XP) / 768 MB (Vista)
- NVIDIA Geforce 6600 / ATI Radeon 9800 Pro oder besser
- 8 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk


* Empfohlen:*
- Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- Dual-Core-Prozessor mit 2,4 GHz oder besser
- 1 GB (XP) / 2 GB (Vista)
- Shader 3.0 empfohlen, Nvidia Geforce 7800 / ATI Radeon X1800 oder besser
- 8 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk

*Direct-X-Version:*
- maximal DX9

*Veröffentlichung:
- 05.11.2007*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Crysis*

* Minimum:*

- Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- CPU: 2,8 GHz-CPU (XP) / 3,2 GHz-CPU (Vista) bei Singlecore
- 1,0 GiByte RAM (XP) / 1,5 GiByte RAM (Vista)
- DX9-kompatibel mit 256 MiByte VRAM und SM3.0 oder besser
- 12 GiByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk


* Empfohlen:*
- Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- Athlon X2 4400+ oder Core 2 Duo (2,2 GHz) oder besser
- 2 GiByte RAM
- Geforce 8800 GTS/640 oder vergleichbar / besser
- 12 GiByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk

*Direct-X-Version:*
- maximal DX10

*Veröffentlichung:
- 16.11.2007*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

* Die Siedler Aufstieg eines Königreichs*

* Minimum:*

- Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP2, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- DirectX 9.0c (Juni 2007)
- CPU: Pentium 4 2.0 GHz, Athlon XP 2000+ Prozessor
- 512yte MiByte RAM
- 128 MiByte DirectX 9.0c-konforme Grafikkarte mit Vertex Shader 1.1 und Pixel Shader 1.3 Unterstützung: Geforce4 Ti-4200, Radeon 9500
- DirectX 9.0c-konforme Soundkarte
- 2 GByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk


* Empfohlen:*
- Betriebssystem: Windows XP SP2, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- DirectX 9.0c (Juni 2007)
- Pentium 4 3.0 GHz, Athlon XP 3400+ Prozessor
- 1 GiByte RAM
- 256 MiByte DirectX 9.0c-konforme Grafikkarte mit Shader 2.0: Geforce 7600 GT, Radeon X1650 XT
- DirectX 9.0c-konforme Soundkarte
- 2 GByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk

*Direct-X-Version:*
- maximal DX9

*Veröffentlichung:
- 27.09.2007*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*The Orange Box (HL2, HL2E1, HL2E2, TF2, Portal)*

* Minimum:*

- Betriebssystem: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- CPU: Pentium 4 1,7 GHz oder vergleichbar
- 512 MiByte RAM
- DX8-kompatibel oder besser
- 5 GiByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk
- Internetverbindung


* Empfohlen:*
- Betriebssystem: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- Pentium 4 3.0 GHz oder vergleichbar
- 1 GiByte RAM
- DirectX 9 kompatible Grafikkarte
- 5 GiByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk
- Internetverbindung

*Direct-X-Version:*
- maximal DX9

*Veröffentlichung:
- 10.10.2007*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

* The Witcher*

*Minimum:
*- Windows XP (SP2) / Vista
- Intel Pentium 4 2,4 GHz oder Athlon 64 2800+
- 1 GiByte RAM (Windows XP), 1,5 GiByte RAM (Windows Vista)
- Grafikkarte mit 128 MiByte V-RAM und Shader Model 2.0
- 8,5 GByte Festplattenspeicher*

Empfohlen:
*- Windows XP (SP2) / Vista
- Intel Core 2 Duo 2,13 GHz oder Athlon 64 X2 5600+
- 2 GiByte RAM
- Geforce 7900 GTX oder Radeon X1950 Pro
- 8,5 GByte Festplattenspeicher

*Direct-X-Version:*
- maximal DX9

* Veröffentlichung:
- 26.10.2007

* ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

* World in Conflict*

*Minimum*:
- Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows Vista
- Prozessor: 2,0 GHz oder schnellerer (2,2 GHz für Windows Vista)
- Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 512 MiByte (1 GiByte für Windows Vista)
- CD-ROM-Laufwerk: DVD-ROM
- Festplatte: 8 GiByte unkomprimierter Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte
- Grafikkarte: 128 MiByte Grafikspeicher, kompatibel zu DirectX 9.0c
- Mindestanforderungen DX9-Grafikkarte: Geforce 6600 GT und besser
- Mindestanforderungen DX10-Grafikkarte: GeForce 8500 GT und besser
- Soundkarte: kompatibel zu DirectX 9.0c
- Eingabegerät(e): Tastatur und Maus
- Internet-Spiel: Kabel/DSL oder besser
Hinweis: Geforce 4 MX, Radeon 8500 und Radeon 9200 werden nicht unterstützt.

* Empfohlen:*
- Prozessor: 2,5 GHz oder schneller
- Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 1.024 MiByte (1,5 GiByte für Windows Vista)
- Grafikkarte: 256 MiByte Grafikspeicher, kompatibel zu DirectX 9.0c
- DX9-Grafikkarte: Geforce 7600 GT und besser
- DX10-Grafikkarte: Geforce 8600 GT und besser

* Direct-X-Version:*
- maximal DX10

* Veröffentlichung:
- 21.09.2007*


----------



## Klutten (29. September 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

Sehr hilfreich, da mir z.B. die ewigen News von Crysis und den schon zum 5. Mal geänderten Anforderungen auf die Nerven gehen. Solche Informationen sind hier besser aufgehoben und können bei Bedarf editiert werden, ohne jedes Mal neu gepostet zu werden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

Sortierung dann alphabetisch? Was sollte noch rein? Veröffentlichungstermin?


----------



## Elkgrin (29. September 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

wann, welches spiel in welchem jahr welche anforderungen hatte. das wär das wichtigste imho.

man sollte vllt irgendwie nach jahr und spiel sortieren können.

nur welche anforderungen nimmt man da am besten? herstellerangaben, davon das minimum oder maximum? oder doch eher eigene erfahrungen durch den testalltag?


----------



## Kovsk (29. September 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

Alphabetisch bitte, so findet man die Games schneller, denn die Realsdates ändern sich ja auch ständig. Diese kann dann aber bitte dabeischreiben.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

Habe mal ein Beispiel-Spiel (cooles Wort) reingehängt...


----------



## TALON-ONE (29. September 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*



Elkgrin schrieb:


> wann, welches spiel in welchem jahr welche anforderungen hatte. das wär das wichtigste imho.
> 
> man sollte vllt irgendwie nach jahr und spiel sortieren können.
> 
> nur welche anforderungen nimmt man da am besten? herstellerangaben, davon das minimum oder maximum? oder doch eher eigene erfahrungen durch den testalltag?



Die Jungs und Mädels von der PCGH werden mit Sicherheit schon eine recht umfangreiche Datenbank darüber haben.
Also los Jungs u.Mädels, auf geht´s, an die Arbeit ! 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

So, wer ein Spiel findet, kann sich hier gerne verewigen... Ich editiere dann den Originalpost entsprechend. Wäre cool, wenn alle Infos im Post drin stehen würden.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

*The Orange Box (HL2, HL2E1, HL2E2, TF2, Portal)*

* Minimum:*

- Betriebssystem: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- CPU: Pentium 4 1,7 GHz oder vergleichbar
- 512 MiByte RAM
- DX8-kompatibel oder besser
- 5 GiByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk
- Internetverbindung


* Empfohlen:*
- Betriebssystem: Windows 2000, Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- Pentium 4 3.0 GHz oder vergleichbar
- 1 GiByte RAM
- DirectX 9 kompatible Grafikkarte
- 5 GiByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk
- Internetberbindung

*Direct-X-Version:*
- maximal DX9

*Veröffentlichung:
- 10.10.2007*


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

Sind das realistische Minimalanforderungen oder die etwas arg niedrig angesetzten Packungsaufdrucke? *duck*


----------



## riedochs (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

HL2 war nicht besonders anspruchsvoll.

Bioshock:
*         Technische Details       *

*Betriebssystem:*Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP (SP 2), Microsoft Vista(TM) 
*Minimum:*
CPU: P4 (Single Core) mit 2,5 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 	1 GB
Grafikkarte: Pixel Shader 3.0"-kompatible Grafikkarte mit 128 MB RAM und Floating Point Frame Buffer Blending.  
Soundkarte: 100% "DirectX 9.0c"-kompatible Soundkarte
Festplatte: 7 GB
DirectX 9.0c oder DirectX 10
*Empfohlen:*
CPU: Dual-Core-Prozessor mit 3 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 2 GB
Grafikkarte: "Pixel Shader 3.0"-kompatible Grafikkarte mit 512 MB RAM (NVidia(R) GeForce(R) 7900 GT oder besser)
Soundkarte: 100% "DirectX 9.0c"-kompatible Soundkarte
Festplatte: 7 GB
DirectX 9.0c oder DirectX 10


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sind das realistische Minimalanforderungen oder die etwas arg niedrig angesetzten Packungsaufdrucke? *duck*



Das sind Herstellerangaben...


----------



## Hardware-Guru (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

Ja, das sind die Hersteller-Angaben. Diese sind aber denke ich nicht ganz unrealistisch, da sie Source-Engine nich so wahnsinnig Hardware-Vernichtend ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Oktober 2007)

*Unreal Tournament 3 PC Systemanforderungen*

*Minimum System Requirements*

Windows XP SP2 or Windows Vista 
2.0+ GHZ Single Core Processor 
512 Mbytes of System RAM 
NVIDIA 6200+ or ATI Radeon      9600+ Video Card 
8 GB of Free Hard Drive Space 
 *Recommended System Requirements*

2.4+ GHZ Dual Core Processor 
1 GBytes of System RAM 
NVIDIA 7800GTX+ or ATI x1300+      Video Card 
8 GB of Free Hard Drive Space 
Kommt gleich in den Special Thread


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

Öhm, die ENgine ist nicht soo wichtig, das Material, also was man darstellt ist da viel wichtiger...


----------



## Hardware-Guru (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

*Crysis (offizielle Angaben)*

* Minimum:*

- Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- CPU: 2,8 GHz-CPU (XP) / 3,2 GHz-CPU (Vista) bei Singlecore
- 1,0 GiByte RAM (XP) / 1,5 GiByte RAM (Vista)
- DX9-kompatibel mit 256 MiByte VRAM und SM3.0 oder besser
- 12 GiByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk


* Empfohlen:*
- Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- Athlon X2 4400+ oder Core 2 Duo (2,2 GHz) oder besser
- 2 GiByte RAM
- Geforce 8800 GTS/640 oder vergleichbar / besser
- 12 GiByte freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk

*Direct-X-Version:*
- maximal DX10

*Veröffentlichung:
- 16.11.2007*


----------



## Hardware-Guru (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: "Datenbank" für Systemvoraussetzungen...*

*Call of Duty 4: Modern Warefare (offizielle Angaben)*

* Minimum:*

- Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- CPU: Intel Pentium 4 2,4 GHz / AMD Athlon 64 2800+ / 1.8Ghz Dual-Core-Prozessor oder besser
- 512 MB (XP) / 768 MB (Vista)
- NVIDIA Geforce 6600 / ATI Radeon 9800 Pro oder besser
- 8 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk


* Empfohlen:*
- Betriebssystem: Windows XP, Windows XP (64 Bit), Windows Vista, Windows Vista (64 Bit)
- Dual-Core-Prozessor mit 2,4 GHz oder besser
- 1 GB (XP) / 2 GB (Vista)
- Shader 3.0 empfohlen, Nvidia Geforce 7800 / ATI Radeon X1800 oder besser
- 8 GB freier Festplattenspeicher
- DVD-ROM-Laufwerk

*Direct-X-Version:*
- maximal DX9

*Veröffentlichung:
- 05.11.2007*


----------

